# ICT Major or Minor ?



## mttahir (May 19, 2013)

Hi, 
I am going to apply for ACS assessment. I was reading the guideline, it says different requirement for ICT Major and ICT Minor. 
Can anyone tell me what criteria is there to decide if I fall in ICT Major or in ICT Minor ?


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi mttahir, 

refer to the ACS Skills Assessment Guidelines on page 9. Depending on the length of your degree, you must have between 20% and 33% "ICT content" in a bachelor degree. I'd suggest to sit down with a copy of your transcript or mark sheet and colour pens. Mark everything that's "definitely ICT" in one colour and subjects with "some ICT" content in another. Then count the number of subjects and hours and calculate the ratio. If the subject names are a bit non-descriptive (e.g. "Maths 1" instead of "Linear Algebra"), it is a good idea to provide an official curriculum with detailed subject descriptions to the assessor as well. After this you should have a good idea whether it's going to be a "major" or "minor". 

Second, you'll need to determine whether your education is "closely related" to your nominated ANZSCO code or not. There is a list of closely related subjects for each code in the ANZSCO Code Descriptions document. 65% of the ICT content must be closely related to the nominated 
occupation, otherwise more years will be deducted. 

Cheers, 
Monika


----------



## padmayogesh (Jan 14, 2014)

Monika,

I need an advise here please. I have subjects in my marksheet mentioned as Maths-1 , Maths - 2 etc.,. If I have to provide the list of subjects, do I need to provide the official document of the curriculum or I can draft a list of subjects and send it to ACS. I am asking this, coz, I have done my graduation in 2003 and I have no official documentation of list of subjects.

Thanks for your help

Regards
Yogesh


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Yogesh, 

you can compile the curriculum document yourself, but ideally, you'd get your school's stamp on it. Do you still have contact with some of your former professors? Otherwise approach the school office and ask. 

I graduated in 2002 and my university did not have an official listing of all subjects in English. I ended up translating it all myself and got it stamped by the dean of my former school.


----------



## padmayogesh (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi Monika,

Thanks for responding. Neither I am in contact with any of my old professor here, nor the college is run by old management [ Heard, it's being run by some one else].

Can you advise me please, what could be the result/outcome, if I submit my transcript with just the subjects listed as Maths-1, Computer Science-1 etc.,

After an extensive search on Google, I could get the list of subjects taught to us in our graduation.

Regards,
Yogesh


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

What degree do you have ?


----------



## padmayogesh (Jan 14, 2014)

I hold Bachelor of Science Degree [ though it was *Bachelor of Science (Computers)*, my certificate just mentions it as Bachelor of Science ].


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

Got me confused mate 
If your degree certificate says B.Sc - Computer Science its ICT Major .
If your degree certificate says just B.Sc I guess it falls under ICT Minor category. 
Yours is a 3yr degree so 33% of all the subjects you've studied should be related to Computer science. If not its ICT Minor. You might have marksheets of each year and have a look. You dont have to calculate just by looking you can guess if its 33%.


----------



## mttahir (May 19, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi mttahir,
> 
> refer to the ACS Skills Assessment Guidelines[/URL] on page 9. Depending on the length of your degree, you must have between 20% and 33% "ICT content" in a bachelor degree. I'd suggest to sit down with a copy of your transcript or mark sheet and colour pens. Mark everything that's "definitely ICT" in one colour and subjects with "some ICT" content in another. Then count the number of subjects and hours and calculate the ratio. If the subject names are a bit non-descriptive (e.g. "Maths 1" instead of "Linear Algebra"), it is a good idea to provide an official curriculum with detailed subject descriptions to the assessor as well. After this you should have a good idea whether it's going to be a "major" or "minor".
> 
> ...


Thanks Monika.
I calculated my percentage by adding ICT related subjects credit hours and divide by total credit hours.
I got 23% ICT content in 4 years Bachelors degree. and got 38% ICT content in 1 year Masters degree.
Am I able to clear assessment, if yes then Which of my degree can clear assessment ?


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi mttahir, 

just send everything you have (bachelor and master) to ACS. The assessors decide case-by-case. That way you maximise your chances. 

_Yogesh_, in your case it will be hard to determine whether your degree is closely related to your nominated occupation or not. But you don't have much choice if you want to get assessed by ACS. It's still worth a shot to compile a subject list yourself and call the school whether they'd be willing to confirm that for you.


----------



## padmayogesh (Jan 14, 2014)

Thank you guys for prompt responses.

*@Monika* - Sure, let me try my luck by approaching my school.

*@GinjaNINJA* - When you say 33% of subjects related to Computer Science, would ACS consider Maths as part of one of the subjects related Computer Science. I ask this because, of all the 3 years, the total subjects come to 18 [ including First Language and Second Language ], out of which 4 subjects EACH are related to Maths, Statistics and Computer Science.

Attaching a image for your reference [ please bear with me for bad quality of the image ].

I am planning to apply for System Analyst code as it's apt for my R & R.

Regards
Yogesh


----------



## padmayogesh (Jan 14, 2014)

Seniors your advise here please by looking at my subject list in the attached.

Regards
Yogesh



padmayogesh said:


> Thank you guys for prompt responses.
> 
> *@Monika* - Sure, let me try my luck by approaching my school.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vinjamuri05 (Nov 15, 2018)

*Originals or Transcripts?*

Hi All,

To apply for ACS assessment, do we need to upload the transcripts or Original documents?
Could someone please share your views on this.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## nitinsy (Aug 18, 2018)

Vinjamuri05 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> To apply for ACS assessment, do we need to upload the transcripts or Original documents?
> Could someone please share your views on this.
> ...


Black & White copy of the originals, get them notarized (certified true copy only not attested true copy) and then scan in color


----------

